# A Guide to filling in your Diab1 Medical form



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 28, 2012)

Found this on the net hope it's of some help 

http://www.direct.gov.uk/prod_consu...n/@motor/documents/digitalasset/dg_202154.pdf


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks I'll take a look. I rang DVLA last week to tell them Ive had to switch to insulin for my pre-existing diabetes treatment whilst pregnant and they said no problem they will write to me to confirm that I do not need to do anything so long as I'm off insulin 6 weeks after birth. Today I get a letter thanking me for informing them I have gestational diabetes -arghhh!


----------



## glorybean (Jul 10, 2013)

I've just had a letter from the DVLa stating that I must renew the photo on my driving licence as it's out of date.  I'm now 69 and don't know whether to renew my licence or not.  I'm on 5 insulin injections daily, and think they will knock me back anyway and say I mustn't drive.  We may be moving to the country and I may need to drive, although I haven't driven for two years.  What does anyone think?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 10, 2013)

glorybean said:


> I've just had a letter from the DVLa stating that I must renew the photo on my driving licence as it's out of date.  I'm now 69 and don't know whether to renew my licence or not.  I'm on 5 insulin injections daily, and think they will knock me back anyway and say I mustn't drive.  We may be moving to the country and I may need to drive, although I haven't driven for two years.  What does anyone think?



It doesn't matter how many injections you have a day just as long as you have not had 2 hypos needing assistance by a third party.
You must renew your photo as your licence is none valid without it and you could also have a massive fine.
If it help at all my uncle has just renewed his licence and his 76 and been on insulin for 48 years.  Obviously if you have no intention of driving then write back and tell them so then you will be removed from the computer data base.


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 26, 2018)

I've got some questions?

The quesiton that asks:
When there talking about low blood sugar do they mean just in genral or servere low bloodsugar?

(If  two or more) when having these episodes of low blood sugar.. Did you need help from another person?.      What confuses me is is it asking as in per year  or in general etc... as the only time (As you don't count episdoes when you were given help but could of helped yourself). I've had to have help was back in 2014 when i ended up in a diabetic coma and in hospital for a week but never since then

Also  not related to diabetiies but it asks whether you can read number plate within 20 meters how far is 20 meters because i'm fine when i cycle round.  I dunno what my  / is on a Snellen scale as i've never been told.

Also what if you don't see your GP? As i've never had to see my GP. Since i go to the diabetic clinic and also who is a GP? Is the GP the same doctor that signs your prescriptions? and is consultant one of the staf you see at diabetic clinic or ?

ps also where it asks about other clinics. it says in the guide. Give the name of any other clinics you attend for reasons other than diabetes.  i don't go to any other clinics other then the diabetic clinic

A


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2018)

Is this form still current?


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 27, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Is this form still current?


well yes i applied for my provisional and got the DIAB1 form


----------



## Robin (Jan 27, 2018)

Randomdiabetictype1 said:


> well yes i applied for my provisional and got the DIAB1 form


I've just looked at my last form I filled in, which was revised in Oct 13.( it says that in the top right hand corner)
If yours is the same form (or the wording is similar)
The question about severe hypoglaecemia (3c) says 'in the last 12 months' so, 2014 event doesn't have to be mentioned.

For q2a, who do you see? If you are seen at a hospital, then I assume it's either a consultants clinic,( it normally says on your hospital letter who the consultant is, even if you saw another doctor when you actually went.) If you only saw a nurse, then tick 'Nurse specialist at hospital clinic' Any of the boxes where you don't see those people, leave the box blank.

If you don't go to any other clinics, just leave the box blank.

The 20metre thing for reading a number plate. ..At your test, the examiner will point out a car, and ask you to read the registration number. It really is that basic! The best way of finding out if you can, is to pace out twenty metres down a street, from a car you don't know, ( a metre is normally one big stride) turn round when you've counted twenty paces, and see if you can read the number plate of the car you started by. ( resist the temptation to look at the number plate before you start pacing, it makes it easier to read if you already know what the letters should be)

I think @eggyg has recently renewed her licence, and will have done the up to date form, I hope what I've said still relates to the form of its been revised recently.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2018)

Dreadful at our local test centre cos to get 20m away from anything in their carpark, the only carpark, with no on street parking) you have to stand in the middle of the road!  They cross you over the road whilst explaining this but also say if you can't - then they'll measure it exactly for you.  I don't think that's absolutely acceptable TBH but what can they do and OTOH since it's only approx another 1.5m - should you be let loose on the road in the first place if you can't?


----------



## Williedakiid (Feb 16, 2019)

I filled the form in last week but I haven't been to my gp in over a year. What will happen next??


----------



## trophywench (Feb 16, 2019)

I don't see my GP from one year's end to the next unless I'm ill otherwise than re diabetes.  I do however see a nurse twice a year, once for all the toe tickling etc and once for my annual asthma check.  My diabetes consultations are with the diabetes clinic at the hospital.  Never stopped em renewing my licence.


----------



## Ron Ashworth (Apr 26, 2021)

Whatever you do while completing the DIAB1, do not  tick the No box in Q1.5. They will immediately revoke your licence, without making any further enquires. They adopt a policy of Shoot First and ask questions later.


----------



## Inka (Apr 26, 2021)

Which is very sensible, right? Better safe than sorry. If someone - mistakenly in your case - tells them they’re not safe to drive, then of course they’ll revoke that person’s licence.

Think about all the other drivers on the road. Would you want the DVLA to be casual about their fitness to drive? Epilepsy, heart conditions, dementia, etc etc. Let’s let them all drive while we investigate what they might or might not have meant on their medical form

I know you’re very aggrieved about your situation, but the DVLA didn’t initially know you’d made a mistake ticking that box and so their revocation of your licence is understandable while they do further checks.

Driving is a responsibility not a right. I’m very happy that checks are done on drivers with medical conditions. Yes, I disliked it the first time I had to fill out the special diabetes/insulin form because it made me feel different to my peers and that made me both upset and annoyed, but I soon realised that the stringent checks protect me and my family too because they’re applied to other drivers as well as me.


----------



## Ron Ashworth (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you Inka.

Ok, take swift action when there is the possibility of Hypos that are not anticipated by diabetics who are on insulin. However that does not exclude the necessity for the Drivers Medical Group to design forms that are unambigous, to have effective channels of communication in place and the application of due diligence when dealing with their customers. 
I might be cynical but it seems that making a fuss by the use of Subject Access Requets, which cannot be ignored, using the formal complaints procedure including the involvement of Independent Complaints Assessors and the threat of MP involvement, leads to an improved response from DMG. I am disinclined to touch my forelock and thank them for their kind actions. I believe that no government body should not be accountable for its actions.


----------



## Ron Ashworth (May 30, 2021)

Managed to pass my vision test yesterday at Specsavers, who will inform the DVLA immediately. My GP was able to send in a satisfactory DIAB3 form covering Hypo awareness. Has anybody any idea how long it takes the Drivers Medical Section to issue a new licence?


----------



## Inka (May 31, 2021)

Good news @Ron Ashworth I don’t think anybody could tell you how long it will take, but id hope now you have the medical and vision proof you need it won’t be too much longer.


----------



## Ron Ashworth (Jun 3, 2021)

Licence reinstated today, 3 working days after Specsavers Tests. Licence renewed for one year, when I will have to reapply. Likely to be off insulin permanently after Practice Nurse agreed to 3 month trial without insulin injections.
Thanks for the advice on this site. Actually the Complaints team at DVLA were instrumental in expediting the issue of new licence. I have now to decide if I continue with my complaints which have reached the stage of a referral to an Independent Complaints Assessor.


----------



## Inka (Jun 3, 2021)

Wow - great news @Ron Ashworth Much quicker than I was expecting.


----------



## Ron Ashworth (Jun 3, 2021)

Me too Inka. Wonder if creating a fuss by utilising Subject Access Request legislation and making formal compliants, made a difference.
Just a tip. Using the online statement of your licence details can reveal a reinstatement before the licence card drops through your letter box.
Nil carbarundum. Don't let the bastards grind you down.


----------



## Inka (Jun 3, 2021)

I don’t know, Ron - possibly it ‘marked you out’ somehow and meant your licence was expedited. It could also just be the length of time you’ve waited. It all depends on their system really. Once they were happy with the hypo side, if they were only waiting for the vision check, then receiving that might have triggered an automatic issue for your licence.

Whatever the reason, it’s still good news though and must be a big relief for you


----------



## dandyc (Jan 24, 2022)

Is it OK to tick the Yes box in the awareness of hypos in the DIAB1 form when you are dependent of the CGM/pump alerts for this awareness?
Has the DVLA medical group made an official announcement of this?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 24, 2022)

dandyc said:


> Is it OK to tick the Yes box in the awareness of hypos in the DIAB1 form when you are dependent of the CGM/pump alerts for this awareness?
> Has the DVLA medical group made an official announcement of this?


You are not allowed to drive if you have no hypo awareness, this has never changed and it does state somewhere to the effect that CGM's are not a replacement for hypo unawareness.

So from what you have written I take it you have no awareness so nope you can not drive if this is the case.


----------



## Inka (Jan 24, 2022)

Welcome @dandyc  If you have hypo unawareness you must not drive and must inform the DVLA about this.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 24, 2022)

Yeah sorry - the Hypo awareness has to be independent of some other thing, or person, telling you.


----------



## Big Tony (Feb 8, 2022)

The DVLA do not accept you relying on electronic aids to warn you - This might change in future as electronic monitoring gets better. 
Good Luck with your diabetes control.


----------



## helli (Feb 10, 2022)

dandyc said:


> Is it OK to tick the Yes box in the awareness of hypos in the DIAB1 form when you are dependent of the CGM/pump alerts for this awareness?
> Has the DVLA medical group made an official announcement of this?


I have just renewed my license and they state
“Alarms on RT-CGM devices must not be used as a substitute for symptomatic awareness of hypoglycaemia. You must recognise hypoglycaemia through the symptoms you experience for the purpose of Group 1 driving. Should you become reliant on these alarms to advise you are hypoglycaemic you must stop driving and notify the DVLA”

I would not expect this to change. RT-CGM may fail as shown by the requirement to carry a finger prick meter when driving.

Incidentally, I applied online less than a week ago, my current license expires in April and my new one arrived today.
With the current backlog in the DVLA, I expected the application to take much longer.


----------



## travellor (Feb 17, 2022)

I find anything DVLA is either tick all the boxes, computer says "yes", and the computer prints out the paperwork, posts it off, no time at all.
Or,
tick a box it can't process, diverted to a big pile on someone's desk, sits there for months, then gets lost.
Not much inbetween.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 18, 2022)

At least years ago when they didn't know what to do with things, they asked for largely irrelevant info from the strangest sources.  eg Could I read a car numberplate at 30 paces?  So you'd think my optician would be able to answer that from all the eyetests he keeps doing for me especially the one he did the other day.
Nope - got to be a driving test examiner at the local test centre .......

So we got outside and he asked me to read one on their carpark - the silver one between the blue and red one please.  Are you sure, I asked, cos that silver Peugeot C4 between the blue Fiesta and the red Antara, is my car that I parked there 5 minutes ago, so might it be better if I read one of the others in the circs - but your choice obviously!  Just a ruddy hoot!  But now they don't even do things like that to waste anyone else's time as well as ours.  The only comfort is, they aren't picking on us specifically - everyone is in the same ruddy boat.


----------



## shiffcam13 (Aug 16, 2022)

I think there is a level of ambiguity in the DVLA form. Can’t remember the numbers of the questions but at the time I completed the form I think it asked if you had ever had a hypo - at that time I had not. (New diagnosis and newly on insulin) It then went on to ask if you recognise the symptoms ( can’t remember exact wording) well I ticked no as while I knew what to look out for I’d just answered the other question saying I’d never experienced it. Needless to say they revoked my licence. Have spoken to them and was advised to write.  Have done this but expect it will be a protracted affair. Feel a fool but at the same time I answered the questions truthfully.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 17, 2022)

shiffcam13 said:


> I think there is a level of ambiguity in the DVLA form. Can’t remember the numbers of the questions but at the time I completed the form I think it asked if you had ever had a hypo - at that time I had not. (New diagnosis and newly on insulin) It then went on to ask if you recognise the symptoms ( can’t remember exact wording) well I ticked no as while I knew what to look out for I’d just answered the other question saying I’d never experienced it. Needless to say they revoked my licence. Have spoken to them and was advised to write.  Have done this but expect it will be a protracted affair. Feel a fool but at the same time I answered the questions truthfully.


You need to know what symptoms to look for to identify a hypo regardless of whether you’ve had one or not. If you didnt know what symptoms to look for to spot a hypo it wouldn’t be safe to drive. Most people can feel those signs before actually having a hypo, especially when newly diagnosed or newly on insulin and been running higher bgs.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 17, 2022)

shiffcam13 said:


> (New diagnosis and newly on insulin) It then went on to ask if you recognise the symptoms ( can’t remember exact wording) well I ticked no as while I knew what to look out for I’d just answered the other question saying I’d never experienced it. Needless to say they revoked my licence.


There lies your problem, you told them you didn't know the symptoms of a hypo.
Not knowing the symptoms is a no no as is no hypo warnings.

Even though you haven't had a hypo yet, you state you know the symptoms, so you should tick yes to knowing the symptoms.


----------



## shiffcam13 (Aug 17, 2022)

Hi @Pumper_Sue , completely agree that should be the case. However I feel the question is ambiguous as a hypo affects everyone differently so even though you’ve  been told what the symptoms are unless you’ve experienced it how can you look out for them in yourself as everyone’s individual. You’re right of course we all need to be safe. Certainly know what it feels like now - not very pleasant.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 17, 2022)

shiffcam13 said:


> Hi @Pumper_Sue , completely agree that should be the case. However I feel the question is ambiguous as a hypo affects everyone differently so even though you’ve  been told what the symptoms are unless you’ve experienced it how can you look out for them in yourself as everyone’s individual. You’re right of course we all need to be safe. Certainly know what it feels like now - not very pleasant.


I’d expect you to have experienced the symptoms even if you’ve not had a bg under 4, as it’s common to experience them when your bg is dropping from high levels to normal levels, or when you get close to the 4s/5s from having higher blood sugars previously.


----------

